# Help Sexing Imis



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Was wondering if someone could help me sex on of my imis based on this picture I have I don't really see a pear shape but the body isn't really streamline either I was leaning saying it was female. what do you guys think?


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

From the pic I'd say female. How old is it? Over 8 months with no calling would be another good indicator.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

I believe it is between 3-5 months. I recently got them a few weeks ago from joshs frogs so I haven't heard either of the two call but they are also young. My other one seems a smaller and skinner so I believe it is a male but again only a few weeks so it may not be eating as much n just getting used to the enclosure.

Thanks for the reply tho


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

The most sucess I've had with sexing imis when visually isnt enough has been to introduce them to a new enclosure. For me even less dominate males will call for the first day until a pecking order has been established. Ofcourse this method will only work when there alittle older and its never a sure thing, just something that has worked for me before.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

Only issue is I don't have another enclosure to move the imis to to see if they will call I will see in the next month or so if I hear either of them calling.
I did get a nice pic of the other frog I have to compare to the first n I think the second frog looks a little more streamline than the first one but again still not sure.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup, looks like you got lucky and got a pair. Just keep feeding normally and see if they both keep the same shape.


----------

